# SECTION 26(B) PR - Do I need a UK police clearance?



## db29 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I am just confirming if I require a UK police clearance for a SECTION 26(B) PR Visa?

Thanks


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

db29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just confirming if I require a UK police clearance for a SECTION 26(B) PR Visa?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, 

Please refer to the VFS offical website for all required documents for your Section 26(B) PR application:

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/spouse.html

"Original Police clearance certificate issued by the police or security authority in each country where the relevant applicant resided for 12 months or longer after attaining the age of 18 years except for South Africa, in respect of criminal records or the character of that applicant, which certificate shall not be older than six months at the time of its submission: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required from a foreign country in the case of renewal or extension of a visa)"

If you had resided in any country other than South Africa for more than 12 months after you are 18, it is required to provide an orginal police clearance certificate for each country.

Since you PR application will be a new application, not a renewal or extention of an exiting visa, you are required to provide the certficate.

In terms of the South African one, you can do it at VFS local office when you submit your application.


----------



## ray_mbchb (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi there, 

Yep, you will need a UK Police clearance.... It can be done easily via ACRO. 

Are you currently in SA?


----------

